# Better place to look for Fly tying video



## cuwoohio (Apr 29, 2004)

This is the group I'm looking for. I got a fly tying kit for Christmas,
but the instructions are pretty vague. I would like to get a good
beginners video to actually see what to do. Anyone out there know of
a good absolute, starting from scratch, beginner video to buy?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I would get on the website for Mad River Outfitters (Columbus) and see what they have. There really are a number of choices for you. You will get other suggestions on this board, but you should also consider google-searching for beginner fly-tying websites. When I'm trying to tie a new pattern I often go to instructional websites and I can advance through the steps at my own pace as opposed to trying to keep up with a video.

Ultimately, there is nothing better than kicking in a few more bucks than the video would cost and sign up for a tying class. There has got to be a flyshop in your area that offers it. I know that Mad River does and it was great.

teeray


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cuwoohio, Im not aware of any goof fly shops near Dover but Mad River Outfitters in Columbus has an online store and is one of the better equipped flyshops in the state. Im sure they can recommend a quality video for you.
www.madriveroutfitters.com

I hope this helps,
also I believe the Clear Fork chapter of Trout Unlimited which is based in Mansfield, has monthly meetings and I believe they also have Fly tying classes at the meetings. They can be found at:www.cfrtu.org

Good luck and quality flies!!

Salmonid


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Your local libaray will have Fly tie video to loan you.
Go get libaray card and learn to tie like a pro.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hooked on Fly Tying, Basic Techniques & Tips, Vol.HFT, 1992 BennettWatt Entertainment, Inc. Covers basic info plus you tie some patterns along with it.


----------



## cuwoohio (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Shortdrift, found it at Amazon. Thanks to all, I am looking into
a class in this area. Just a little anxious to get started.


----------

